# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Cần lắp ráp cấp phôi tự động cho máy dập

## Tonyduong68

Em đang cần lắp ráp tay  cấp phôi tự động cho máy dập thủy lực . Bác nào rành về vụ này để lại số đt em sẽ liên lạc trao đổi hoặc gọi em trao đổi trực tiếp nhé. ( liên lạc zalo hoặc fb để em gửi clip tham khảo nhé. Em k post dc clip lên đây. Cám ơn cả nhà 

Đt và zalo : 0948.989.838 tấn

----------


## ngochieu5522

Ở khu vực quận 9, Thủ Đức bạn có thể liên hệ anh Lâm - 0938265267 nhé

----------


## Tonyduong68

> Ở khu vực quận 9, Thủ Đức bạn có thể liên hệ anh Lâm - 0938265267 nhé


Ok tks bác nhé

----------

